# [Conf] Partizioni Fat32

## GuN_jAcK

Ragazzi ho un problemino nel montare la mia partizione fat32.

ogni volta che tento d montare mi da questo problema:

# mount /mnt/sata2

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems

allora controllo se effetivamente sia fat32

Disk /dev/sdb: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       19929   160079692    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

quindi fin qui tutto a posto a mio parere...

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/sata2      vfat            user,gid=disk,umask=002  0 0

ma anche se configurato cosi il problema persiste? sapete da cosa può essere dovuto?

p.s ovviamente nel kernel ho il supporto per partizioni FAT e NTFS (e quella quando la monto non mi da alcun problema!)

----------

## silian87

nelle opzioni di mount prova ad aggiungere:

```
codepage=850
```

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> nelle opzioni di mount prova ad aggiungere:
> 
> ```
> codepage=850
> ```
> ...

 

niente, sempre il solito problema :/

----------

## CarloJekko

ma semplicemente 

mount -t vfat -o user -o gid=disk -o umask=002 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sata2

che restituisce?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

# mount -t vfat -o user -o gid=disk -o umask=002 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sata2

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       or too many mounted file systems

----------

## gamberetto

forse è una domanda stupida:

hai compilato il supporto per vfat nel kernel o come modulo?

ciao!

----------

## GuN_jAcK^

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> forse è una domanda stupida:
> 
> hai compilato il supporto per vfat nel kernel o come modulo?
> 
> ciao!

 

ovviamente  :Smile:  quella è stata la prima cosa... non riesco a capire perkè fa cosi... bah...

----------

## randomaze

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> codepage=850
> ```
> ...

 

Aggiungi anche la 437...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> codepage=850
> ```
> ...

 

quindi codepage=850,437 o riscrivo 2 volte codepage=

----------

## GuN_jAcK

niente, provando in tutti e due modi il problema persiste  :Sad: 

vi posto a questo punto pure come è settato il kernel... se vi può essere d'aiuto

 <*> MSDOS fs support

<*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

(850) Default codepage for FAT

(iso8859-15) Default iocharset for FAT

<*> NTFS file system support

[ ] NTFS debugging support

[ ] NTFS write support

----------

## GiRa

E' formattata la partizione?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> E' formattata la partizione?

 

si, l'ho provata a fare sia che con partition magic, che con Gentoo. Per essere sicuro ho provato pure a copiarci dei file da Windows e sembra tutto a posto...

----------

## Pancu

Stesso identico problema..

Ho montata una W95 FAT32 (LBA) e quando la vado a montare mi da lo stesso errore...

Ho provato così x caso a montarla con captive-ntfs e parte correttamente.

Ora vorrei tanto sapere come fa a  partire visto che è una fat32... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Stesso identico problema..
> 
> Ho montata una W95 FAT32 (LBA) e quando la vado a montare mi da lo stesso errore...
> 
> Ho provato così x caso a montarla con captive-ntfs e parte correttamente.
> ...

 

guarda per prima cosa come è partizionato il tuo sistema perchè se lo formatti la fat in windows lui ti può fare una cosa del genere:

Disk /dev/sdb: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               2       19929   160071660    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/sdb5               2       19929   160071628+   b  W95 FAT32

e la partizione da montare è l'sdb5. ricorda non deve essere tutta la partizione W95 Ext'd (LBA).

Poi ho notato che non mi funzionava perkè avevo dimenticato di mettere al kernel...:

File Systems --> Partitions Type --> 

                          [*] Advanced partition selection                                                      │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Acorn partition support                                                         │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Alpha OSF partition support                                                     │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Amiga partition table support                                                   │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Atari partition table support                                                   │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Macintosh partition map support                                                 │ │

  │ │                          [*]   PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support                                        │ │

  │ │                          [ ]     BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support                              │ │

  │ │                          [ ]     Minix subpartition support                                                    │ │

  │ │                          [ ]     Solaris (x86) partition table support                                         │ │

  │ │                          [ ]     Unixware slices support                                                       │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support                             │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   SGI partition support                                                           │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Ultrix partition table support                                                  │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   Sun partition tables support                                                    │ │

  │ │                          [ ]   EFI GUID Partition support                                                      │ │

dopo di che mi è partito tutto  :Smile: 

fammi sapere se sei riuscito a risolvere il problema.

p.s metto risolto appena mi risponde Pancu

----------

## bender86

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Disk /dev/sdb: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19929 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

Questo è l'output di fdisk, giusto? Perché se è così, significa solamente che nella tabella delle partizioni sta scritto che il tipo di quella partizione è FAT32 (appunto 0x0c). Non significa necessariamente che ci sia quel filesystem sulla partizione. Per verificare cosa ci sia realmente su di essa prova con 

```
file -s /dev/sdb1
```

Magari è un'osservazione inutile, però meglio controllare.

Ciao

----------

## fctk

recentemente anch'io ho avuto problemi con vfat e codepage/charset vari, e di grandissimo aiuto è stato montare una partizione e dare un bel:

```
dmesg | tail
```

----------

## duffimc

 *fctk wrote:*   

> recentemente anch'io ho avuto problemi con vfat e codepage/charset vari, e di grandissimo aiuto è stato montare una partizione e dare un bel:
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tail
> ```
> ...

 

Stesso identico problema...ho compilato nel kernel il supporto per fat32, codepage 437 e 850, e anche PC BIOS (come postato da GuN_jAcK).

dando dmesg | tail ottengo:

```

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found

```

Ho provato a fare una ricerca in menuconfig con charset dicendomi che è selezionato (si trova nella parte di supporto per vfat)....

Ideee???

Thanks...

----------

## comio

 *duffimc wrote:*   

>  *fctk wrote:*   recentemente anch'io ho avuto problemi con vfat e codepage/charset vari, e di grandissimo aiuto è stato montare una partizione e dare un bel:
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tail
> ```
> ...

 

posta un zcat /proc/config.gz|grep NLS

ciao

luigi

----------

## duffimc

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> posta un zcat /proc/config.gz|grep NLS
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

Mi restituisce questo...

```
localhost linux # zcat /proc/config.gz|grep NLS

zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

----------

## comio

 *duffimc wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> posta un zcat /proc/config.gz|grep NLS
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

allora posta un cat .config|grep NLS eseguito nella directory del kernel che hai in esecuzione.

ciao

----------

## duffimc

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora posta un cat .config|grep NLS eseguito nella directory del kernel che hai in esecuzione.
> 
> ciao

 

ecco l'output...

```

localhost linux # cat .config|grep NLS

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

```

Thanks....

----------

## ArtX

fai un semplice 

cat /proc/filesystems

e vedi i filesystems al momento che puoi utilizzare e ci dovrebbe essere anche vfat.

se non c' prova a caricare il modulo e se non ce l'hai devi metterlo

comunque in quell'output ci mancano un  di cosette,

io aggiungerei sicuramente ascii e utf8, ma anche gli altri tipo windows e quelli riguardante il nostro paese che con make menuconfig vedrai bene.

in conclusione dai una bella ricopilata a quel kernel un p troppo leggere.

ciao e spero di esserti stato utile

----------

## duffimc

...risolto...

leggendo meglio l'output del comado consigliato da comio ho notato appunto 

```
CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set
```

Ricompilato il kernel tutto è ritornato alla normalita...  :Laughing: 

thanks....

Ciaooo

----------

## socksz

Avevo il tuo stesso problema.

Ho risolto creando il filesystem da Gentoo con:

```
# mkdosfs -F32 /dev/hdaX
```

Prima devi pero' installare:

```
sys-fs/dosfstools
```

Ciao.

----------

## ArtX

ops, scusa non avevo letto che avevi il supporto ntfs e vfat.

omunque il problema  sicuramente sui nsl, anche a me lo faceva quando avevo scaricato da internet il config del kernel per il laptop, e poi mi ero accorto che cera solo nsl usa  :Very Happy: 

sinceramente non so di preciso cosa siano, qualcuno me lo potrebbe spiegare?

----------

## duffimc

 *ArtX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque in quell'output ci mancano un  di cosette,
> 
> io aggiungerei sicuramente ascii e utf8, ma anche gli altri tipo windows e quelli riguardante il nostro paese che con make menuconfig vedrai bene.
> ...

 

...Grazie per i consigli...li seguiro a breve...  :Wink: 

Ciauzz.....

----------

